# Manager bastardinside a manetta



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

Stamattina sono andata da Pupillo e come da programma Manager non c'era.
Abbiamo parlato, caffè, passaggio di consegne, ho salutato Gelmy, il resto delle persone e sono schizzata nel mio ufficio a riassettare le ultime cose.

Verso le due Luca mi passa una telefonata. Gelmy. Gelmy?
-Ciao, dimmi.-
-Tebe,Manager ha detto che domani mattina alle 10 devi essere qui da lui.-
Eh???? -No scusa, io parto sabato, sono venuta stamattina ed era tutto ok non capisco...-
-Senti Tebe. Io non discuto con te un ordine insindacabile dato da lui, non perchè non voglia farlo, ma perchè _non_ posso farlo. Dovrebbe esserti chiaro ormai.-
-Passamelo.-
-_Non posso_.-
-Senti...sono in buona. Passamelo.-
-Tebe ti prego non mettermi in difficoltà. Ha detto di dirtelo e di assicurarmi che tu sia qui domani mattina alle 10 dicendo chiaramente di NON passarti perchè è occupato. Per favore...non è  giornata  per lui. -
-Guarda Gelmy, non ce l'ho con te, però sto terrore che avete adesso è ridicolo davvero, e comunque non è mai giornata per lui, sembra sempre una bomba atomica in esplosione globale, dai...ho capito. Quale sarebbe il problema?-
-Non me l'ha detto.-
-Fantastico...passamelo.-
-Tebe davvero, c'è gente che sta piangendo qui...in senso letterale. Non posso passartelo.-
-Non farmi partire l'embolo tebano...-
Ho capito che si muoveva e ...

*BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*

Sentivo il vocione di Manager a livelli di tuono, in uno dei suoi massimi emboloni proprio.
E no. No buono farmi passare Manager. No no.
Paura.
-Ok mi hai convinto. Buona giornata Gelmy...-


Mezz'ora fa gli ho mandato una mail.

_Va bene. Arrivo. 
Mostro_

_Spettacolo!!!???!!!?????!!!!!_

T_e lo faccio io lo spettacolino domani mattina. Guarda che sei...sei da mandare a fakulo proprio._

_Non hai idea di quanto io sia felice di vederti e poterti salutare, sperando al tuo ritorno di poterti salutare molto meglio._

Non ho più risposto.



Ha usato un potere. Per farmi fare qualcosa che io non volevo fare anche se...potevo benissimo chiamarlo privatamente e dirgli che no. Non sarei andata. 
Mi ha dato una scelta che solo io e lui sapevamo.

Preferisco pensare di non averla avuta quella scelta.
Preferisco pensare che sono una povera Tebina costretta con la forza ad andare domani nell'ufficio mannaro di manager a farsi mostrizzare per qualcosa che non so.
Metterò la gonna.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Agosto 2012)

ma che str...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5113 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che str...:unhappy:


stronzo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Agosto 2012)

massì... mette pure in mezzo la povera Gelmy...


----------



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5115 ha detto:
			
		

> massì... mette pure in mezzo la povera Gelmy...


Non è stato...adorabile?

Funziona farla annusare e  poi non darla.
E si. Funziona di brutto.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5116 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è stato...adorabile?
> 
> Funziona farla annusare e  poi non darla.
> E si. Funziona di brutto.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tebe vai e distruggi:mrgreen:


----------



## Disaule (9 Agosto 2012)

Assolutamente adorabile! L'arroganza a piccole dosi è magnifica! Stronzone adorabile!


Gonna o vestito tattico = no cinture, orpelli incasinanti e restringenti, roba da un gesto fluido e via. 
E tacco dodici, please...


----------



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

Disaule;bt5121 ha detto:
			
		

> Assolutamente adorabile! L'arroganza a piccole dosi è magnifica! Stronzone adorabile!
> 
> 
> Gonna o vestito tattico = no cinture, orpelli incasinanti e restringenti, roba da un gesto fluido e via.
> E tacco dodici, please...


Esatto....vestito....


già...proprio uno stronzone adorabile..



domani so già che gli scoppio a ridere in faccia. 

 ma va...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Io lo strovo Stronzo e Adorabile..... Da uomo alfa
mi sarei sciolta davanti a un abuso di potere come questo


----------



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

farfalla;bt5124 ha detto:
			
		

> Io lo strovo Stronzo e Adorabile..... Da uomo alfa
> mi sarei sciolta davanti a un abuso di potere come questo


ma infatti mi sono non solo sciolta, ma spantegata sul pavimento.


sono in un brodo di giuggiole in sostanza. Ma davvero.


----------



## Nameless (10 Agosto 2012)

oh poi facci il resoconto


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

non dubito che M sia adorabile
ma lavorare con uno così è da esaurimento


----------



## lothar57 (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia;bt5130 ha detto:
			
		

> non dubito che M sia adorabile
> ma lavorare con uno così è da esaurimento


Buongiorno Flavia...lavorarci e'niente...pensa se Tebe decidesse di chiudere la storia,secondo me la demolisce e la fa licenziare in tronco..


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Agosto 2012)

Certo che siamo strane noi donne


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2012)

lothar57;bt5131 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongiorno Flavia...lavorarci e'niente...pensa se Tebe decidesse di chiudere la storia,secondo me la demolisce e la fa licenziare in tronco..


Io sono certissima di no...
Lothar hai una visione di questa relazione, secondo me, assolutamente errata.
Quello di ieri, di quell'ordine a recarsi da lui è un gioco. Quando lei varcherà quella porta lui avrà un sorriso trionfante e poi ne rideranno insieme


----------



## Ultimo (10 Agosto 2012)

Manager sta cominciando a diventarmi simpatico!


----------



## Salomè (10 Agosto 2012)

oh finalmente! così si fa :up:


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

lothar57;bt5131 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongiorno Flavia...lavorarci e'niente...pensa se Tebe decidesse di chiudere la storia,secondo me la demolisce e la fa licenziare in tronco..


buongiorno Lhotar
mi spiace ma ti devo contraddire
se Tebe decidesse di chiudere, lui non farebbe nulla di tutto ciò che prevedi, perchè lo vedo come un uomo del tutto privo di attributi 
Tebuccina, senza offesa, ma M con le sue pare, che peso!!!


----------



## Disaule (10 Agosto 2012)

Vediamo se esprimo il sentimento, se non di molti, almeno di alcuni (tra cui mi ci metto), che sanno gli odierni impegni tebani



                               INVIDIA

                      INVIDIOSISSIMA INVIDIA



(ma anche gioia partecipata,sì,dai, disegniamoci l'aureola...)


----------



## Salomè (10 Agosto 2012)

Disaule;bt5141 ha detto:
			
		

> Vediamo se esprimo il sentimento, se non di molti, almeno di alcuni (tra cui mi ci metto), che sanno gli odierni impegni tebani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl: una prece per la mia nuovissima gonna con praticissima zip fronte gnocca che giace inutilizzata nell'armadio


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2012)

lothar57;bt5131 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongiorno Flavia...lavorarci e'niente...pensa se Tebe decidesse di chiudere la storia,secondo me la demolisce e la fa licenziare in tronco..


non credo.

il vero rischio è che sti 2 non si stiano rendendo conto che il loro sentimento sta maturando in qualcosa che almeno Tebe dice di non volere


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

farfalla;bt5133 ha detto:
			
		

> Io sono certissima di no...
> Lothar hai una visione di questa relazione, secondo me, assolutamente errata.
> Quello di ieri, di quell'ordine a recarsi da lui è un gioco. Quando lei varcherà quella porta lui avrà un sorriso trionfante e poi ne rideranno insieme


guarda io con Lothar ci ho rinunciato.


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia;bt5138 ha detto:
			
		

> buongiorno Lhotar
> mi spiace ma ti devo contraddire
> se Tebe decidesse di chiudere, lui non farebbe nulla di tutto ciò che prevedi, perchè lo vedo come un uomo del tutto privo di attributi
> Tebuccina, senza offesa, ma M con le sue pare, che peso!!!


si hai ragione. con tutte le sue pare a volte è pesante.
Però...a parte che non potrebbe licenziarmi perchè siamo due aziende diverse ma proprio perchè è un uomo con gli attributi, se lo lascissi, non mi torcerebbe un capello in qualsiasi ambito.

Sono senza palle che si vendicano sul lavoro.
a mio parere ovvio


----------



## Disaule (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5164 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono senza palle che si vendicano sul lavoro.
> a mio parere ovvio


Da esperienza condivido e confermo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Agosto 2012)

Questo Manager penso sia da rottamare. Va bene che è il suo modo di incentivare la gente a dare il meglio o peggio di sé, ma se ha intenzione di salire ancora degli scalini di carriera dovrà cambiare metodo


----------

